# Ballet (Anonymous)



## minguitar (Apr 23, 2020)

Ballet (Anonymous)

Ballet as a music form progressed from simply a complement to dance, to a concrete compositional form that often had as much value as the dance that went along with it. 

We don't know the composer of this early music piece. The guitar arrangement by Paul Gerrits is selected as one of RCM (The Royal Conservatory of Music) level 4 repertoire. 

Time signature: 4/4
Tempo: 88-100 BPM


----------

